# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire bellied toad setup

## wattsmason

Hey, I am thinking of seeing up a tank for fire bellied toads, but I  am not exactly experienced with amphibians. I was with if any anybody has  any suggestions for setting up. 

Here is a list of things that I want to include:

- Tetra 25905 Decorative Reptile Filter for Aquariums up to 55 Gallons
- Ten gallon aquarium 
- Sphagnum moss
- Echo earth coco substrate 
- Small pebbles the size of marbles 
- Live plants (what kind) 
- Large branch for the background 		
- Background (what kind)
- Florescent light fixture (what kind)
- vivarium top(what kind)

----------


## privet01

There were some decent care articles here with some good information.  However the links were messed up a while back and they have not been corrected.

If you change water every seven to ten days you probably don't need a filter.  I don't use one in my ten gallon viv with a gallon of water, and it's never tested bad for ammonia or any other water chemistry concern.  Much more peaceful for them with out the buzz off the pump.

I think more water of varying depths is preferred by them over land.  Mine spend almost all their time in the water.  My viv is at least 60 percent water.

As for lighting..... not too bright, I've heard that it can hurt their eyes, and something that won't add heat to the viv as they actually prefer the cooler temps.  A cheapo aquarium fluorescent is good.

I have a screened top to let air flow.

I think they like hiding places both on land and in the shallow part of your water.  

Here is a link to what I think is a neat design style......http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34637  take a look at the link in post #8.

----------


## Cory

If you go to the top of the page and click home once on the home screen you can see care articles in the green and there are care articles underneath in the blue, click it in the blue area and it should work. Learned this trick last night from Xavier.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## wattsmason

> A cheapo aquarium fluorescent is good.



Will a "cheapo" florescent light be good enough for helping live plants grow??

----------


## wattsmason

> If you go to the top of the page and click home  once on the home screen you can see care articles in the green and there  are care articles underneath in the blue, click it in the blue area and  it should work. Learned this trick last night from Xavier.


I clicked on "home" but it brought me to "Articles".

----------


## privet01

Once you click home, look for "care articles" on the line below "home".  Thanks to Cory and Xavier or I would not have found that either.  Here is the direct link to the FBT care .....  http://www.frogforum.net/content.php...-and-relatives

As for



> Will a "cheapo" florescent light be good enough for helping live plants grow??


Yes, for most non-flowering plants and those that don't require full sun.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## wattsmason

How many toads can go into a 10 gallon tank? And can any body give me a list of plants to go in with them??

----------


## Cory

I would say 2 or 3 and 3 IMO is pushing it. A good rule to follow is 1 frog per 5 gallons, I have a 30 gallon long and I 4 in it and they are as happy as can be.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, wattsmason

----------


## Sherry

5-6 can fit in a 10 gallon. Plants: Pothos, Wandering Jew, spider plants, Anubias, lucky bamboo, and I think I have seen people plant those Neanthe Bella Palms in water too but I could be mistaken ... There are lots of plants you could use, just look it up  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, wattsmason

----------


## privet01

The more frogs you add, the more quickly ammonia will build up along with other water quality issues.  So you'll have the added burden of checking and changing it more often.

You can google for "vivarium plants" or "terrarium plants" and find plenty of places that sell such.  You'll have to decide which plants fit your ideal world though.  After all, you want your own viv.... not the viv of someone else <grin>.   Do a little research.  Might try to avoid poisonous plants that crickets and other fbt food may eat and pass on to your fbt.  Though I'm not too sure if that is a valid concern for every plant we consider poisonous.

----------


## wattsmason

I think I will use only 2 frogs.

----------


## wattsmason

Is this good for lighting (keeping the plants alive to!)?

----------


## privet01

That looks like the one I have.  But I sure didn't pay 38 bucks for it. I just use the part that holds the light.  I made a screened lid with some wood and aluminum screen.  the light just rests above the screen a few inches.

----------


## wattsmason

How about this?

----------


## privet01

Still seems like a lot of money for a light.  How 'bout this ?

----------


## wattsmason

Wow! Never thought of home depot before!! :Big Grin:

----------

